# Sex at 73 and Other Great Thoughts



## Ozarkgal (Dec 23, 2013)

Sex at 73 and Other Deep Thoughts 



SEX  AT  73
I just took a leaflet out of my mailbox, informing me that I can have sex at 73.
I'm  so happy, because I live at number 71.
So it's not too far to walk  home afterwards.  
And it's the same side of the street.
I don't even have to cross the road.
~~~~~
Answering machine message, "I am not available right now, but thank you for caring enough to call. I am making some changes in my life. 

Please leave a message after the beep. If I do not return your call, you are one of the changes."
~~~~~
My wife and I had words, but I didn't get to use mine.
~~~~~
Frustration is trying to find your glasses without your glasses.
~~~~~
Blessed are those who can give without remembering and take without forgetting.
~~~~~

The irony of life is that, by the time you're old enough to know your way around, you're not going anywhere.
~~~~~

God made man before woman so as to give him time to think of an answer for her first question.
~~~~~
I was always taught to respect my elders, but it keeps getting harder to find one.
~~~~~
Every morning is the dawn of a new error.
~~~~~
The quote of the month is by Jay Leno: "With hurricanes, tornados, fires out of  control, mud slides, flooding, 

severe thunderstorms tearing up the country from  one end to another, and with the threat of bird flu and 

terrorist attacks, are we sure this is a good time to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?"
~~~~~
Aspire to inspire before you expire.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 23, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I just took a leaflet out of my mailbox, informing me that I can have sex at 73.
> I'm  so happy, because I live at number 71.
> So it's not too far to walk  home afterwards.
> And it's the same side of the street.
> I don't even have to cross the road.



Heck, you could walk in the opposite direction and have 69 ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 23, 2013)

Now you've gone and done it...Canadian Mist all over my screen...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 23, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2013)

You both crack me up! :goodone:


----------



## Casper (Dec 23, 2013)

_*Good one OG..... 

As for you Phil......you're sooo bad, but I like you.....:lofl:
*_


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2013)

Love it !!!! !At my age it's more like 34 and one half.......:lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 24, 2013)

Damn.  Now, I'm standing in the street not sure which way to go . . . !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 24, 2013)

Use a divining rod....:badgirl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 24, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Damn.  Now, I'm standing in the street not sure which way to go . . . !



Maybe you're bistreetual ...


----------

